# Wood pigeon questions



## pepey05 (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi, I am new to the forum as I am rescuing a woody,approximately 12 days old. I'm ok with most things just a couple of questions I have:
1. I have other birds in my home. When you isolate the Chick,does this mean separate rooms or just not housed together? 
2. It can stand fine to feed but noticed it's left foot isn't as spayed out as the other. I have tried for grip and there is some there. I know with budgerigars you can use methylated spirit on their feet to help re pare sprains etc. Can you use on pigeons? 
Any advise received would be great


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

In this case, isolated will just mean housed separately (separate cage or whatever) so there is no possible food or water sharing, and there are no safety concerns for woody or your other birds.

No, I would not use meths on its feet. 

Not sure what you mean about one foot not being as splayed out? Maybe you could post a pic.

I would also suggest - if you are on facebook - joining 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection

Which is a UK group/network of rescuers where woodies are frequent rescues.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes a pic would be helpful, may be splayed leg so one leg is more out than other?


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 26, 2015)

*Thank you*

Hi guys, many thanks for your replies. Lucky is doing really well and gaining weight. Leg is fine now and able to perch on my finger with grip. I have bought some Zolcal-D. How often should this be given to him?, he is currently 133g. I am thinking of introducing him now to frozen peas as I noticed this morning he was trying to peck something at the bottom of his bed. He is approximately 17days old. I am not on facebook, but have found www.pigeonrescue.co.uk very informative


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

He can have the calcium supplement for a few days, then probably just once/twice a week. Yes, the thawed out peas are good for woodies - they do seem to like them. Ours (adults) also like greens they can tear bits off, like rocket and lettuce. Once he is definitely feeding, a mixed corn would be good.


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 26, 2015)

*weaning*

Hi 
Many thanks for your replies. He is starting to peck around a bit now. So my question is do I just try putting some in his mouth and then let him have a go at pecking in my hand. Looked on line and there is a seed mix for juvenile pigeons, is this any good to carry them on? He is 200g now


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It would be good for him yo learn the art by pecking at seed for himself. By all means, if he will pick it from your hand that's fine. He could have a shallow dish of it and help himself too. If he seems slow to do so, he can be topped up by you.

With those we have or have had they are pretty much OK with smaller seeds, and also go for maize. I don't think they take much interest in the various kinds of hard peas and beans in the pigeon mix. Dove mix would be fine, too.


----------

